# Sub contractor needed near Mentor,Oh



## R.J.B. (Mar 6, 2010)

I am looking for 1-2 subs for a couple commercial lots and approx 50 drives. Also would like someone with atleast 3 years exp. call rob 440-377-2731


----------



## R.J.B. (Mar 6, 2010)

Sorry, my number is 440-477-2731 ask for Rob


----------



## R.J.B. (Mar 6, 2010)

anyone? Looking for someone to plow with one of my trucks also. No experience needed!!


----------



## skostur79 (Oct 20, 2012)

im in mentor, 
have my truck ,but never sub-ed
let me know if intrested ,thx


----------

